# Screven County



## runtodaylite (Oct 7, 2008)

I have seen a few scrapes and small saplings being rubbed on the southeast portion of the county.  Guys I have talked to on the North end have seen more rut activity.  We need rain. I just put the food plots out yesterday.


----------



## Condor (Oct 19, 2008)

*Opening Weekend*

Got an opportunity to hunt in Screven County for the first time this weekend near Telvonia, GA.   Beautiful land with lots of deer.
Saturday seemed slow, we shot 1 8-point.  Sunday morning the deer were really moving and we shot several does.  Deer I saw were in the rut, hunting and following phase, which seems early to me but I have not hunted in that part of the state before.   

 I was really surprised by the apparent lack of hunters.   I stayed in a cheapie motel near 2 other cheapie motels and was told that in years gone by the hotels would be full for opening weekend.   I'll bet that only 15 of the 75 available rooms (all 3 motels) were occupied and not many of those were deer hunters.  

I understand that alot of the hunters in the past were from Florida and this year the fuel and economy was keeping them away.   I wish I didn't live so far away myself as the woods were beautiful and full of deer.


----------



## runtodaylite (Oct 22, 2008)

There have been Nice Bucks getting harvested almost daily.  There was  a Big 10 killed yesterday in Hiltonia.  A teenager shot 2 yesterday 25 minutes apart-both wallhangers and out of the same stand.  I do not recall hearing/seeing so many nice Bucks being killed like this ever during the pre-rut phase.  AMAZING!!!


----------



## BMCS (Oct 24, 2008)

*Tuckahoe WMA*

Myself and 6 other Navy guys are headed that way 6-8 November. If anyone has any insight, deer population etc.. I would be interested.  Be fun camping if nothing else.


----------



## runtodaylite (Oct 27, 2008)

Great area to hunt.  We get alot of Florida hunters.  Alot of the upper end clubs are going to a QDM standard which is increasing the size of the deer.  When you look at all the surrounding counties -Screven can hang in there with the quality of bucks killed.


----------



## GaBowman21 (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anybody seen any bucks chasing does yet?  Seems like the rut is starting a little bit later than last year! Maybe this cold snap will help kick things off!


----------



## BowHunter89 (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw two bucks chasing does Sunday morn around Hiltonia...


----------



## HugginsvilleH&A (Nov 9, 2008)

did this on friday , full rut on

http://www.quarterbore.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2173


----------



## SakoL61R (Nov 16, 2008)

HugginsvilleH&A said:


> did this on friday , full rut on
> 
> http://www.quarterbore.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2173



Nice!
 Only saw does and a couple ofsmall bucks in S. Screven the last few days.  Nailed a yote, though.


----------

